# Professional photo shoot with Mikasa and Soul Eater



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Amber Aanensen, who I've known for many years, is now a professional photographer. I finally had the pleasure of meeting her in person down in Orlando, and we did a photo shoot with Meep and Soul. I am beyond pleased with the results.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very nice! Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and pictures! Lovely reach and drive.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Those are so beautiful, the dogs and the photos.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dogs and photos! I admire what you have accomplished with your dogs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you very much. I'm so happy with how they turned out


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the photos are beautiful. I love seeing how at ease they are with you, as if hanging out with you is the most wonderful thing to do in the world.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

I forgot to add....they are beautiful dogs. Obviously well loved and happy.:laugh2:


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Gorgeous dogs and awesome photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! I love seeing how much they have bonded with you. And with each other, it appears.

How much time goes into keeping them so impeccably groomed?


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful photos, lovely dogs and an obviously strong relationship amongst the three of you to envy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Such beautiful photos and subject matter!

Forgive me, I don't know which of your dogs are which to call them by name, but I am especially fond of that bi color!!!

In fact... you owe me a new keyboard. There seems to be a puddle of drool on mine


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes my one of my favorites - Soul Eater. I have said that before he is incredibly gorgeous. Good luck at Westminster!!!! Again love their sweetness and the sweet expressions of the American showline!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the (show) photo with you running. Very nice! 

Who are you taking to Westminster? I'm going to watch the live stream again this year.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Lovely pictures!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> How much time goes into keeping them so impeccably groomed?


We were at the show site, so there's about 40 minutes of grooming (with product in Soul, since he showed that day, Mikasa was only bathed and blown out) done. Grooming for show vs maintenance grooming is different.

Actual prep time for going in ring is usually about 15 minutes per dog, but full baths were involved almost every day for showing, since it was a 5 day circuit (the coat cannot hold five days worth of product, and must be washed out and conditioned).

My guys are bathed weekly with nails done the same. Mikasa needs her nails done more often, but she's just the worst  Figures. Soul's need to be done almost never. I just tip them and he's good to go. Slowest growing nails ever, of course, because he's easy to do.



> Forgive me, I don't know which of your dogs are which to call them by name, but I am especially fond of that bi color!!!


Mikasa is the bi color  She's also known as Hellbeast, Baby Bitch, and Maples LOL

I have a person who is dying to have a puppy out of her first litter, and he already calls it Hellspawn xD



> Who are you taking to Westminster? I'm going to watch the live stream again this year.


Moto and Soul Eater


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya! Can't wait to watch you guys show. 

Ah, but there's nothing like grooming a pile of shepherds when you have an 8:00 am ring time. Not my favorite thing.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, beautiful dogs.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Dec 25, 2016)

Excellent pictures, you have a couple of great looking dogs there!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Ya! Can't wait to watch you guys show.


Ah, but there's nothing like grooming a pile of shepherds when you have an 8:00 am ring time. Not my favorite thing.
Lauren Hull, the BJH from Royal Canin (formerly Eukanuba, and last year's Eukanuba BJH) will be showing Moto Moto for me


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey, cool! You're in the AKC Family Dog magazine. I was just flipping through it and saw your page!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Aye  A friend shared it with me on FB yesterday.

I may have sobbed.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are very nice... The dogs look great!


----------



## Benny and Me (Dec 21, 2015)

Gorgeous pictures of your beautiful dogs! I love the magazine picture of you and Strauss. It made me tear up.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. They both look stunning.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Nice. Looks like a great trio to me.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such wonderful photos of your gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

